# Date de création erronée sur iMac G5 os X.3.9



## bstrob (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai un iMac G5 20" de première génération (achat 01/2005) avec Os X.3.9

Je rencontre un *problème* d'affichage / de *reconnaissance de la date de création de mes fichiers importés* (depuis cartes mémoires ; cles USB ; CD/DVD) et quel que soit l'extension...

En mode affichage complet la *date de création est le 1 janv. 1904,  01:00* 

En mode colonne la date de création n'apparait pas: --  et la date de modification est celle de création jusqu'à ce que je réenregistre le doc...

Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ?? 

J'ai déjà réinstallé plusieur fois le système (avec CD originaux fournis avec le iMac) et la carte mère a déjà été remplacée car je faisais partie des lots défecteux reconnu pas Apple...

Pour les techniciens (Macway ; ou sav mac) ils s'agit d'un problème de système... Mais que faire je n'ai que les CD d'installations ???

Par avance merci à ceux qui s'y connaissent mieux que moi !

Barbara


----------



## zacromatafalgar (24 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Ne s'agirait-il pas d'un problème de pile soit sur ton mac ou sur l'ordinateur d'où proviennent ces fichiers ?


----------



## bstrob (25 Juillet 2008)

.... Je ne crois pas : j'ai déjà changé la pile (croyant que ça venait de là) et l'horloge est à jour quand j'allume mon mac. 
Les fichiers viennent de diverses sources : PC ; reflex numérique Nikon ; compact Canon...  
Je vais tanter une improtation d'un fichier créé sur un autre Mac... Essais pas encore fait ...


----------



## bstrob (28 Juillet 2008)

................. Les réponses n'afluent pas ! Mon test d'importation de Mac à Mac n'est pas concluant : le problème persiste ...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

c'est sans doute normal

1- 1 janvier 1904
c'est la date que l'OSX  attrriibue quand
- il y a un souci de batterie ( ou de PMU)

- il ne dispose pas des infos sur la date 
ou qu'il ne les comprend pas

ce qui est le cas avec
-certains appareils photos
-ou autres peripheriques

ou quand "l'import" est faite par glissé deposé ( par opposition à "importation via les outils")

exemple sur les mêmes imports 
1904 via glisser deposer
date correcte si autrement
voir là
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1535854


----------



## bstrob (30 Juillet 2008)

Pascal bonjour !

Merci pour ta réponse ! Effectivement je ne passe que par le glisser/déposer pour importer mes docs. Je vais donc essayer via logiciels... Mais cela ne resta quand même pas normal puisque le glisser/déposer fonctionne sur d'autre Mac...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2008)

qui ont peut etre des fichiers OS differents ou des drivers de péripheriques differents

et sinon 
il y a des logiciels modifiant les "datas" en groupe ( noms , dates ec)
y compris special photos
voir das les logitheques


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juillet 2008)

Sinon, pour remettre la date courante à des fichiers, tu peux faire ça dans un terminal en tapant la commande suivante :

_touch nom_fichier_

"nom_fichier" peut très bien être un nom suivi d'une étoile "*" pour une liste de fichier ou bien juste l'étoile pour l'ensemble des fichiers du répertoire.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (30 Juillet 2008)

Est-ce que un script récupérant la date de modification puis qui mettrait la date de création à la même valeur te conviendrait ?

Edit : mais j'aurais peut être besoin d'aide pour la partie terminal&#8230;


----------



## zacromatafalgar (30 Juillet 2008)

Je récupère bien la date de modification, la met au bon format (ex : 200801261012.51) mais je ne sais comment m'y prendre pour modifier la date de création avec la commande touch. 

Il est simple d'attribuer une nouvelle date de modif avec touch -t mais pour la date de création je sèche

Je parviens à modifier cette date seulement avec la commande SetFile mais il faudrait que tu aies les developers tools d'installé puisque c'est illégal de l'embarquer dans le droplet


----------



## ben206stras (31 Juillet 2008)

En effet, la commande touch ne sert que pour mettre à jour la date de modification. Pour la date de création d'un fichier, je ne connais pas de moyen simple de la modifier.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (31 Juillet 2008)

ben206stras a dit:


> En effet, la commande touch ne sert que pour mettre à jour la date de modification. Pour la date de création d'un fichier, je ne connais pas de moyen simple de la modifier.



C'est simple avec la commande SetFile mais cela implique d'avoir les Developer Tools d'installé, la date doit être au format jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm:ss

Si quelqu'un a des infos sur la légalité d'embarquer des commandes livrées avec les Developer Tools


----------



## ben206stras (31 Juillet 2008)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> C'est simple avec la commande SetFile mais cela implique d'avoir les Developer Tools d'installé, la date doit être au format jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm:ss


 J'en apprends tous les jours


----------

